# Brand New Installation of FreeBSD 7.1 fails



## kalavo (Jan 21, 2009)

Migrated across from Gentoo however I'm getting stuck at the bootloader.

Kern-Developer install with all the defaults and nothing changed

F1    FreeBSD

Default: F1

BTX loader 1.00  BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS 640kB/490432kB available memory

FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu, Thu Jan  1 09:55:10 UTC 2009)
str_buffer not found
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS 640kB/490432kB available memory

FreeBSD/ie86 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@logcan.cse.buffalo.edu, Thu Jan  1 09:55:10 UTC 2009)
Can't work out which disk we are booting from.
Guessed BIOS device 0xffffffff not found by probes, defaulting to disk0:

can't load 'kernel'

Type '?' for a list of commands, 'help' for more detailed help.
OK

..and that's as far as I get. I try to go in to FixIt, but I can only open an emergency vty4, I cant use the livecd option (have disk1 and the dvd, dvd wasn't happy at all, disk1 doesnt let me use livecd)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated before I go bald pulling my hair out.


----------



## robertclemens (Jan 21, 2009)

I would like to see what image you downloaded and some relevant specs for your computer. I would also wonder if you ran a checksum on the downloaded image to verify its correctness.

If you can get to the terminal at a shell prompt try running a "dmesg" to see if you notice any errors there-in.


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 21, 2009)

i know this may sound odd, but remove any USB hard drives or USB memory sticks from your PC when booting.  Also, in the BIOS for SATA/IDE features, usually set them on AUTO and not one or the other.  Give that a try.


----------

